# Ask Telli Whatever



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Jumping this dead bandwagon it would seem.

I probably won't stick around for much longer, so I thought it would be a good idea giving you this opportunity.

Nothing is too big or too small. Personal and offensive questions are welcome and even encouraged.

Also, if there's something you've been aching to tell me now is the time to do it. Please tell me how much of an idiot I am and how much you hate me.

Take the chance, it's probably your last.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Why are you leaving us Telli!

Paging @Wizard Lizard
Paging @RadnessaurousRex


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Telliblah @Telliblah @Telliblah  @Telliblah  @Telliblah  @Telliblah  @Telliblah @Telliblah  @Telliblah  @Telliblah  @Telliblah  @Telliblah  @Telliblah  @Telliblah  @Telliblah  @Telliblah


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

Do you like WataMote?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Charmeleon said:


> Why are you leaving us Telli!
> 
> Paging @Wizard Lizard
> Paging @RadnessaurousRex


Gonna start studying soon so I gotta cut down on the ****posting.

And also my genious isn't really appreciated here it would seem. The ****posting climate is a bit repressive.


Charmeleon said:


> @Telliblah
> @Telliblah
> @Telliblah
> @Telliblah
> ...


Shut up


GhostlyWolf said:


> Do you like WataMote?


One of my all-time favorites, actually!


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Gonna start studying soon so I gotta cut down on the ****posting.
> 
> And also my genious isn't really appreciated here it would seem. The ****posting climate is a bit repressive.
> 
> ...


So what are you going to study?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

binckie said:


> So what are you going to study?


Web design, programming and Spanish.

Gotta get enough courses done to graduate high school heheh

If I don't graduate in 2016 a ****load of the courses I've already taken will go invalid.

So it's sorta important.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Is it time to carry out the plan?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Wizard Lizard said:


> Is it time to carry out the plan?


nahh in a couple of days i think


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> nahh in a couple of days i think


Good, good.

It's gonna be fun.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

New question, are you a so called "furry"?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Wizard Lizard said:


> Good, good.
> 
> It's gonna be fun.


Yep



Wizard Lizard said:


> New question, are you a so called "furry"?


Yes, I even get off to them humanoid animals. Much better than real life porn.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Yes, I even get off to them humanoid animals. Much better than real life porn.


How disgusting! Ewww!!!

What are some of your favorite fetishes?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Wizard Lizard said:


> How disgusting! Ewww!!!
> 
> What are some of your favorite fetishes?


I like vore, cuckoldry, humiliation and rape. Among others.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Why did you let Joe get prema ban?


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Web design, programming and Spanish.
> 
> Gotta get enough courses done to graduate high school heheh
> 
> ...


Aha!
High school.
ANd you are going to study them next semester? How come this is possible? Did the year not start a few months ago?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Why did you let Joe get prema ban?


I was too weak to protect him! :crying:


binckie said:


> Aha!
> High school.
> ANd you are going to study them next semester? How come this is possible? Did the year not start a few months ago?


Because when you fail high school you can pick up studying whenever in my country.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> I like vore, cuckoldry, humiliation and rape. Among others.


Wow I can't believe someone could be this depraved and disgusting, for shame. :serious:

Who is your husbando?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Wizard Lizard said:


> Wow I can't believe someone could be this depraved and disgusting, for shame. :serious:
> 
> Who is your husbando?


Yeah I'm a real ****ed up piece of ****.

Meow from Space Dandy is a major one.

But Chuukichi from the gay furry VN Morenatsu is also really cute.

So hard to choose.


----------



## Saitama (Jan 5, 2015)

What is your social security number? You have to answer it since you said it can be personal.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Saitama said:


> What is your social security number? You have to answer it since you said it can be personal.


It is a number given to me by the authorities in order to identify me and to track my activities. In return it also gives me access to a wide variety of societal functions and services.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Yeah I'm a real ****ed up piece of ****.
> 
> Meow from Space Dandy is a major one.
> 
> ...


Yes you are, you should feel ashamed you butt-chugger.

Why not just make a harem of husbandos then?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Wizard Lizard said:


> Yes you are, you should feel ashamed you butt-chugger.
> 
> Why not just make a harem of husbandos then?


irl i feel ashamed, not so much online.

Because I like to dedicate my time to them one at a time.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> irl i feel ashamed, not so much online.
> 
> Because I like to dedicate my time to them one at a time.


y tho?

So you're cheating on both your husbandos with the other one?! Despicable.


A-And I have one more question. Will you be be with me through thick and thin, through health and sickness, through the good and the bad, in front of all of SAS. Telli, will you be my ****posting partner?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Wizard Lizard said:


> y tho?
> 
> So you're cheating on both your husbandos with the other one?! Despicable.
> 
> ...


Because it's much scarier getting judged in a face-to-face fashion

We have very open relationships

And yes, Lizard. I will! How could I possibly say no to that?!?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Because it's much scarier getting judged in a face-to-face fashion
> 
> We have very open relationships
> 
> And yes, Lizard. I will! How could I possibly say no to that?!?


But you can just punch them in the face if they judge you!!!

aka you're a cheating **** that can't keep their legs crossed for their husbando!!!!

W-What is this warm feeling? I-Is this what happiness feels like? Love maybe? Oh wait no I just peed my pants. :blush


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Wizard Lizard said:


> But you can just punch them in the face if they judge you!!!
> 
> aka you're a cheating **** that can't keep their legs crossed for their husbando!!!!
> 
> W-What is this warm feeling? I-Is this what happiness feels like? Love maybe? Oh wait no I just peed my pants. :blush


But then I'd get my *** kicked!!!

It's not my fault they all want me so bad.

Haahaa Lizard pissed his pants!! Haahaa maybe we should get him a diaper!! haahaa


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> But then I'd get my *** kicked!!!
> 
> It's not my fault they all want me so bad.
> 
> Haahaa Lizard pissed his pants!! Haahaa maybe we should get him a diaper!! haahaa


No you would not!!! You just have to believe in the power that is inside of you Telli!!

It is your fault though for being a **** that can't keep to just one husbando!

p-pls no bully. :crying: A-And why would you want to get me a diaper?! S-Sicko!


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Wizard Lizard said:


> No you would not!!! You just have to believe in the power that is inside of you Telli!!
> 
> It is your fault though for being a **** that can't keep to just one husbando!
> 
> p-pls no bully. :crying: A-And why would you want to get me a diaper?! S-Sicko!


The power to cry or what the ****?

You're just jealous I get all this attention.

no reason...


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Because when you fail high school you can pick up studying whenever in my country.


Oh, cool.
From where are you?

Andyou are going to a school or it is something you learn at home?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

r u a homosexual


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> The power to cry or what the ****?
> 
> You're just jealous I get all this attention.
> 
> no reason...


No Telli, THE power! The power that can make you do anything!!!!

N-No! I just find it disgusting how you would betray your husbando like that and not keep pure for him only! 

You get off to it, don't you? Don't you you sick ****!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

binckie said:


> Oh, cool.
> From where are you?
> 
> Andyou are going to a school or it is something you learn at home?


Sweden

Home, over the internet.



ShatteredGlass said:


> r u a homosexual


½



Wizard Lizard said:


> No Telli, THE power! The power that can make you do anything!!!!
> 
> N-No! I just find it disgusting how you would betray your husbando like that and not keep pure for him only!
> 
> You get off to it, don't you? Don't you you sick ****!?!?!?!?!?


Hide in a corner???

Well then, tell me all about all of YOUR husbandos!

Well it's not like I can't get any worse at this point...


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Sweden
> 
> Home, over the internet.


Aha, ok interesting!

So you are doing the last few courses to get a highschool degree?
What if you get it? You want to go to university? or?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Hide in a corner???
> 
> Well then, tell me all about all of YOUR husbandos!
> 
> Well it's not like I can't get any worse at this point...


No!!! Beat up the guys that want to bully you for being unashamed!!!!! DO IT TELLI!!!!!!

W-Well I have... uhhh.... goat nerd from undertale!!! A-And that's it! I am true to my husbando!

Hahahahahah Telli has a diaper fetish, ahahahahah!!!!


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't even have any questions to be honest.
You're a cool fella and I wish you good luck, compadre.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

binckie said:


> Aha, ok interesting!
> 
> So you are doing the last few courses to get a highschool degree?
> What if you get it? You want to go to university? or?


Yep yep.
I'm not entirely sure what I'm gonna do afterwards.


Wizard Lizard said:


> No!!! Beat up the guys that want to bully you for being unashamed!!!!! DO IT TELLI!!!!!!
> 
> W-Well I have... uhhh.... goat nerd from undertale!!! A-And that's it! I am true to my husbando!
> 
> Hahahahahah Telli has a diaper fetish, ahahahahah!!!!


I'm too weak!!

wow, I didn't expect your standards to be quite THAT low. But beggars can't be choosers I suppose.

No... I have not...



Orbiter said:


> I don't even have any questions to be honest.
> You're a cool fella and I wish you good luck, compadre.


My, that's very kind!
Thank you compadre!


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> I'm too weak!!
> 
> wow, I didn't expect your standards to be quite THAT low. But beggars can't be choosers I suppose.
> 
> No... I have not...


No, you just have to believe in yourself and you can beat them all up! ****ING DO IT ALREADY YOU ****ING NERD!!!

s-shut up!!!!!!!!! I will not be bullied by you!!!!!!


It's okay Telli, I won't judge you. The other guys viewing this thread probably will though.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Yep yep.
> I'm not entirely sure what I'm gonna do afterwards.


So whats the degree called you are getting now? It is a highschool degree, but in what field?
And its a preparation for further studies or more to go find a job already?


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

Why are you so blah-ey?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Telliblah said:


> Gonna start studying soon so I gotta cut down on the ****posting.
> 
> And also my genious isn't really appreciated here it would seem. The ****posting climate is a bit repressive.


good idea, study > sh*tpost

Did you get in trouble too lol



Telliblah said:


> Shut up


Make me you anal bead!!!!



Telliblah said:


> Web design, programming and Spanish.


Why spanish?



Telliblah said:


> I was too weak to protect him! :crying:


Lies! You just stood there and let the mods take him!!!


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Wizard Lizard said:


> No, you just have to believe in yourself and you can beat them all up! ****ING DO IT ALREADY YOU ****ING NERD!!!
> 
> s-shut up!!!!!!!!! I will not be bullied by you!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I-I don't wanna. Please stop :crying:

There's a reason i have multiple husbandos while you have not, just sayin'

Y-you won't?
As if they haven't already.


binckie said:


> So whats the degree called you are getting now? It is a highschool degree, but in what field?
> And its a preparation for further studies or more to go find a job already?


No field lol. I don't think we do highschool degrees the same way they do in the US for instance.
I dunno, both? I'm not sure what I wanna do afterwards.



flaminsnow said:


> Why are you so blah-ey?


It's a matter of self-defense, kinda like skunk spray.



Charmeleon said:


> good idea, study > sh*tpost
> 
> Did you get in trouble too lol
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm not sure if that holds true in the long run.

And yeah I did, but it was totally worth taking you *******s with me.

I don't feel like it.

I think it might come in handy for my future career in a Mexican drug cartel.

If course I did!! I couldn't do anything!!


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Telliblah WHY IS YOUR ****ING FACE MELTING!!!

And I have a question:

What music do you listen to Telli? If you say Nicki Minaj or sad music imma slap you

btw like my new identity


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> No field lol. I don't think we do highschool degrees the same way they do in the US for instance.
> I dunno, both? I'm not sure what I wanna do afterwards.


Aha ok.

But in my country, Belgium, you do have different "types" of highschool degrees.
You get one for example in science-mathematics or economics-langauges.

So not sure what you want to do! 
You have no interests/hobbies?

What do your parents want you to do?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Charmeleon said:


> @Telliblah WHY IS YOUR ****ING FACE MELTING!!!
> 
> And I have a question:
> 
> ...


Global warming

B-but her butt...!

OH FINE HAVE SOME






















Yeah I'd **** your new identity any day



binckie said:


> Aha ok.
> 
> But in my country, Belgium, you do have different "types" of highschool degrees.
> You get one for example in science-mathematics or economics-langauges.
> ...


Yeah well there are different "types" over here as well, sorta. Like science and ****. But it doesn't really matter much what you picked when you're going for higher education. Some types of higher eduation may require you to have done this and that course, but the "degree" doesn't really matter.

Yeah I like coming up with stories and I also draw a little bit. But there aren't any jobs like that and even if there were I wouldn't be free to do what I want, which is what I want.

My parents want me to get a high paying job and marry a cute girl and have lots of children and look after them when they get old I guess. The usual.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Yeah well there are different "types" over here as well, sorta. Like science and ****. But it doesn't really matter much what you picked when you're going for higher education. Some types of higher eduation may require you to have done this and that course, but the "degree" doesn't really matter.
> 
> Yeah I like coming up with stories and I also draw a little bit. But there aren't any jobs like that and even if there were I wouldn't be free to do what I want, which is what I want.
> 
> My parents want me to get a high paying job and marry a cute girl and have lots of children and look after them when they get old I guess. The usual.


well, freelance computer/design work?

Well, I would aim for a high job/degree. It offers more chances to work in jobs where you can avoid too much social contact!
It worked for me!


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Would you push it?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

binckie said:


> well, freelance computer/design work?
> 
> Well, I would aim for a high job/degree. It offers more chances to work in jobs where you can avoid too much social contact!
> It worked for me!


Yeah I've been considering that.

And yeah maybe. But I'm not really into the idea of studying more than necessary though.

We'll see where I end up.



knightofdespair said:


> Would you push it?


Yeah I think I would, actually.
I need to know what it does.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Telliblah said:


> B-but her butt...!


There is no goddamn way that booty is real Telli!



Telliblah said:


> OH FINE HAVE SOME


Justin Bieber!? What the **** Telli!



Telliblah said:


> Yeah I'd **** your new identity any day


sorry Telli but my new buttholes currently off limits :'(

New question: 
@Telliblah Joe is probably watching and reading this thread from perma ban heaven. if you could say something to Joe one last time, what would it be?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Charmeleon said:


> There is no goddamn way that booty is real Telli!
> 
> Justin Bieber!? What the **** Telli!
> 
> ...


I don't care!! I want it!!

Justin's such a qt

don't worry I'll make it on limits sooner or later

You're a hero to us all Joe. A true inspiration. You're destined for great things.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Telli is actually black.

HAHA now everyone knows your secret!!!


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Wizard Lizard said:


> Telli is actually black.
> 
> HAHA now everyone knows your secret!!!


Black isn't a color you know, it's the absence of any.

So actually I'm more like so


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Telliblah said:


> I don't care!! I want it!!


Silicone booty implants ewww



Telliblah said:


> Justin's such a qt


He looks like he's still in elementary school you pedo >:[



Telliblah said:


> don't worry I'll make it on limits sooner or later


 in your dreams telli! 



Telliblah said:


> You're a hero to us all Joe. A true inspiration. You're destined for great things.


that was beautiful, r.i.p. Joe


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Black isn't a color you know, it's the absence of any.
> 
> So actually I'm more like so


More like the absence of energy, since you're a lazy ****!!!!


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Yeah I've been considering that.
> 
> And yeah maybe. But I'm not really into the idea of studying more than necessary though.
> 
> We'll see where I end up.


Well studying gives you something to do. 
So that helps passing the time
Also: studying gives you an oppertunity to not interact a lot.
Often you can avoid social contact.
If you would look for a job you would (most often) end up in jobs in which you have to interact a lot.

So you do not regret making this topic since you are getting lots and lots of questions?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Charmeleon said:


> Silicone booty implants ewww
> 
> He looks like he's still in elementary school you pedo >:[
> 
> ...


Silicone is such a great material. So versatile.

Yeah he looks like a kawaii little shota in this vid <3333
It's such a shame the way he looks nowadays.

More like, YOUR dreams.
You just don't know it yet.

Joe was such a great guy, arguably the best on this forum!



Wizard Lizard said:


> More like the absence of energy, since you're a lazy ****!!!!


HEY i actually brushed my teeth yesterday!



binckie said:


> Well studying gives you something to do.
> So that helps passing the time
> Also: studying gives you an oppertunity to not interact a lot.
> Often you can avoid social contact.
> ...


Yeah well I'd rather pass time with things i enjoy doing.
But yeah, not having to interact much is a plus

And no, I enjoy being asked questions like this, it makes me feel more interesting.
Although most of the posts in this thread has been ****posts by ****posters.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> HEY i actually brushed my teeth yesterday!
> 
> Although most of the posts in this thread has been ****posts by ****posters.


No you did not, stop lying.

All of my posts are top quality, what the **** are you talking about?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Xenacat said:


> What is the meaning of life?


Pretending there is one.



Wizard Lizard said:


> No you did not, stop lying.
> 
> All of my posts are top quality, what the **** are you talking about?


I did!! Yesterday my teeth were all smooth and clean and almost white!!

Maybe for being scattered all over a field making the soil fertile, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Telliblah said:


> More like, YOUR dreams.
> You just don't know it yet.


no your wrong Telli! Also you know what I look like so it better be G rated in that head of yours!!!!

And why the **** did you never invite me to the BLAH group your *******!!!!!!


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Charmeleon said:


> no your wrong Telli! Also you know what I look like so it better be G rated in that head of yours!!!!
> 
> And why the **** did you never invite me to the BLAH group your *******!!!!!!


I'm not familiar with the american movie rating system. If i cum all over your face is it G rated then?

I never intended to invite anyone!! Mother****ers invited themselves!!


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Telliblah said:


> I'm not familiar with the american movie rating system. If i cum all over your face is it G rated then?
> 
> I never intended to invite anyone!! Mother****ers invited themselves!!


What ever happened to talking in secret you *******! And no that's not G rated Telli! That's some X rated **** and you better not be dreaming of doing that to me you heathenous perv!!!!

Wizard Lizard sent me the link so **** yo couch I joining *****


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Charmeleon said:


> What ever happened to talking in secret you *******! And no that's not G rated Telli! That's some X rated **** and you better not be dreaming of doing that to me you heathenous perv!!!!
> 
> Wizard Lizard sent me the link so **** yo couch I joining *****


But I want everyone to know just how much I love you!!!

You shouldn't trust that Lizard you know.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Telliblah said:


> But I want everyone to know just how much I love you!!!
> 
> You shouldn't trust that Lizard you know.


Liar you dont love me! You're just trying to get at my goodies!!!

And I'll trust whoever I want!!!!


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Charmeleon said:


> Liar you dont love me! You're just trying to get at my goodies!!!
> 
> And I'll trust whoever I want!!!!


Nono, I love many more things about you!

And stop behaving like a child.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Telliblah said:


> Nono, I love many more things about you!
> 
> And stop behaving like a child.


Oh really? What do you love about me then

Never!!! >:[


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Charmeleon said:


> Oh really? What do you love about me then
> 
> Never!!! >:[


err.. your personality!

spoiled brat


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh no, 1 less entertaining poster.



Charmeleon said:


> Why are you leaving us Telli!
> 
> Paging @Wizard Lizard
> Paging @RadnessaurousRex


Oh my god it's you. What. I thought Charmander changed her username or something lol because Charmander had finally evolved.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh no, 1 less entertaining poster.
> 
> Oh my god it's you. What. I thought Charmander changed her username or something lol because Charmander had finally evolved.


Yeah lol

Well it didn't exactly pan out like I hoped, look at my profile and you'll see what I mean


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Charmeleon said:


> Yeah lol
> 
> Well it didn't exactly pan out like I hoped, look at my profile and you'll see what I mean


Damn :no how long is he going to do this **** for?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Damn :no how long is he going to do this **** for?


I don't know. I deleted posts, I changed my name and this ******* still found me


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> I'm not familiar with the american movie rating system. If i cum all over your face is it G rated then?
> 
> I never intended to invite anyone!! Mother****ers invited themselves!!


Hombre, you should TOTALLY come to the chat.
We need you too here! lol


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Orbiter said:


> Hombre, you should TOTALLY come to the chat.
> We need you too here! lol


How come?!?

But I can't enter it anyway, it crashes my internet!


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> How come?!?
> 
> But I can't enter it anyway, it crashes my internet!


AAAHHH noooo.
It always hits the good people


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Telliblah said:


> err.. your personality!
> 
> spoiled brat


Liar tell me the truth Telli!!!!

And how dare you call me a spoiled brat! >:0


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Telliblah can't post cos he hit 50 post limit hahahaah!!!

@Telliblah 
@Telliblah 
@Telliblah 
@Telliblah 
@Telliblah 
@Telliblah 
@Telliblah 
@Telliblah 
@Telliblah 
@Telliblah 
@Telliblah 
@Telliblah 
@Telliblah
@Telliblah 
@Telliblah 
@Telliblah 
@Telliblah 
@Telliblah 
@Telliblah
@Telliblah 
@Telliblah 
@Telliblah

8===D


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Have you voted?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

What is your secret to longevity having lived to the age of 100?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

meepie said:


> Have you voted?


Yep yep


Noca said:


> What is your secret to longevity having lived to the age of 100?


****posting!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Telliblah said:


> Yep yep
> 
> ****posting!


Something posting! Your secret is partially censored out because it is classified.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Noca said:


> Something posting! Your secret is partially censored out because it is classified.


Indeed. The corporate machine doesn't want the public to know.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

is ᔅᕗᕆᑭ intended to be a sexual drawing, or is it just the way I am looking at it lol?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Noca said:


> is ᔅᕗᕆᑭ intended to be a sexual drawing, or is it just the way I am looking at it lol?


It is a spell that will help me lose my virginity.

So yeah its kinda sexual.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Telliblah said:


> It is a spell that will help me lose my virginity.
> 
> So yeah its kinda sexual.


Okay I think I see something diffferent than you see lol. I gotta get my mind out of the gutter.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Noca said:


> Okay I think I see something diffferent than you see lol. I gotta get my mind out of the gutter.


Yeah you have a dirty little mind, dont you?
I like that in a guy.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Telliblah said:


> Yeah you have a dirty little mind, dont you?
> I like that in a guy.


i'll eat a bar of soap okay? lol


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Noca said:


> i'll eat a bar of soap okay? lol


Yeah you put it in your mouth, like a good boy.


----------

